# Centaur for my LUX Dream ?



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I got tired of looking for good priced/good condition Chorus 9 parts.

People pretend to sell me old and scratched parts for more than what I can pay for new Centaur silver parts.

So I am to the point of deciding to swap the Chorus/Racing Triple 9 speed on my dream for a full set of Centaur 2010 Ultra on Silver ( even the read derailer is full silver ) that I have. 

I was keeping this group in reserve for the Master that I would get someday, but probably at the end I will not buy that master ( just like fabsroman rrr: )

What say you ? any reason not to change ? BTW main reason why I want to change is that the crank arms are 175 and I prefer an standard double 172.5. But also the new shifter ergonomy would be welcome.

I also got a set of Vittoria Open Corsa CX in blue and will receive soon Elite Ciussi blue bottle cages


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

PS. does somebody has pictures of Dreams on newer Campagnolo Ultra ( Centaur or not )?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Not a Dream but...*

Older Bike w/new Campy.

The shifters are 09 Centaur, the shift body was swapped out with a Chorus 11spd to handle the 11 speed Athena. You can do the same if you want the alloy look and 11 speed without the new "dumbed down" Athena alloy levers. 

Great looking Dream, classic color.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you for that, 

And about the Athena, yes I have looked and seems the silver ones are only Power Shift right ? I see only carbon Athena levers on the 2010 version, and BTW AFAIK those are alloy with a carbon-like finish.

The Ultra Shift Centaur works great I have it on my commuter, and I really like it.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

How do you like the Lux Dream? I found an '02 for sale locally with Campy Daytona (I'm not familiar with that group, but I think it's the same as Centaur) at a good price. I'm more of a distance roadie but I like a stiff climbing frame.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> Well, I got tired of looking for good priced/good condition Chorus 9 parts.
> 
> People pretend to sell me old and scratched parts for more than what I can pay for new Centaur silver parts.


Mine sold for $163 NOS. Not too high. There's a reason the older stuff is fetching the high prices, but still worth looking. Centaur has not been made in silver since '09 btw.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270889174662?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649




cyclusaddictus said:


> How do you like the Lux Dream? I found an '02 for sale locally with Campy Daytona (I'm not familiar with that group, but I think it's the same as Centaur) at a good price. I'm more of a distance roadie but I like a stiff climbing frame.


The Daytona name was dropped for copyright reasons. The name changed to Centaur. Virtually same as Chorus/Record of the period.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello cyclusaddictus, 

I like it a lot, it is beatiful and rides great, stiff but not harsh. but I wouldn't get it as a long distance bike. but maybe I am wrong as I have only used it for short rides when the weather is not so nice.

I think you would have more road comfort on a Master/Super steel or a C40/C50 carbon.

It is true those are more expensive options, but well worth it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> Mine sold for $163 NOS. Not too high. There's a reason the older stuff is fetching the high prices, but still worth looking. Centaur has not been made in silver since '09 btw.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270889174662?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


Those are the shifters, and well you sold them cheap, I see them offered here NOS for $315 Campagnolo Chorus Ergopower 9 speed NIB/NOS | eBay

I am looking for FD, RD and Standard Cranks in 53/39, could buy a set but it was scratched and more expensive than new Centaur 10

and yes my Centaur is probably from 2009


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

conversion made.

I regret for the Chorus 9 it was in a beautiful condition, but I could get the new Centaur parts at a lower price than old and scratched Chorus 9.

I like the bike now, and have the same handlebar and controls as on the C-50 and exactly the same fit, this was the goal so at the end they will become bike #1 and #2, I plan to gradually sell the rest of the collection.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> conversion made.
> 
> I regret for the Chorus 9 it was in a beautiful condition, but I could get the new Centaur parts at a lower price than old and scratched Chorus 9.
> 
> I like the bike now, and have the same handlebar and controls as on the C-50 and exactly the same fit, this was the goal so at the end they will become bike #1 and #2, I plan to *gradually sell the rest of the collection*.


say it ain't so!!!! Don't do it buddy!!! You still have your 2 EPs, Ext C, C40, and C50 correct? You didn't get rid of any of the herd did you? 

Btw, your Dream looks great! I love the blue anodized rims- matches perfectly with the frame.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I got an offer on the 52s EP, and I was really considering selling it, now I am having second thoughts.

However I am slowly settling down on the C-50 as the one and only and this Dream could be the identical but full metal bike #2

The only thing I regret is not to have bought a NOS C-50 on LX10 when I had the opportunity.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Got a 3T stem and set it up, the bike rides like a dream, even though is more than 1 Kg heavier than the C50, I think I could make it a little lighter swaping out some metal parts to carbon, but that is not the goal, the goal is to have a full metal bike that is a close duplicate of the C50, and then I can say mission accomplished.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Salsa, I just saw this thread. Too bad I didn't come across it 3 weeks ago. I've have a 9 speed chorus 172.5 39/53 crank,fd,rd, and shifters just sitting in work room! would have given it to you with the RBR discount.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

well, it is never too late to retro-build it  PM sent...

only bad thing is now I don't have a NOS Centaur group, but a slightly used one


----------

